# This job doesn't pay enough



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

> DAYTON, Ohio -- Boxes containing the cremated remains of 56 people stored at a southwest Ohio house under foreclosure are the same ones that a state regulatory agency found at a now-closed funeral home last year, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Dayton police said that a contractor hired to remove remaining items from the house co-owned by the former director of the funeral home found the boxes in a closet Tuesday in the city north of Cincinnati. The boxes labeled with names and dates of death of the deceased individuals were collected by the Montgomery County coroner's office, which is working to inventory them and try to find any next of kin.
> 
> ...






http://realestate.aol.com/blog/2012...maing-grid7|maing6|dl17|sec1_lnk3&pLid=208343


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

How many cubic yards are 56 people? inch:


"Your photos must justify..."


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

I worked at a funeral home digging graves for a Spring. Rumor has it that when a family paid to have their Loved Ones ashes laid to rest in a forest setting, they just went to the edge of the cemetery and dumped them in the "forest".


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

56 people less then 1 cy .. Smh


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

I heard a story man who'd killed all his cats and then shot himself in the head while sitting in his recliner. The body sat there for 6 months until the house was foreclosed on and 2 PP guys came to secure it. They found the guy still in the chair, but now he'd decomposed so badly that he was PART of the chair. 

The nitwits at the national told them to just take the chair to the curb. 

uh... yeah. They called the cops, instead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> I heard a story man who'd killed all his cats and then shot himself in the head while sitting in his recliner. The body sat there for 6 months until the house was foreclosed on and 2 PP guys came to secure it. They found the guy still in the chair, but now he'd decomposed so badly that he was PART of the chair.
> 
> The nitwits at the national told them to just take the chair to the curb.
> 
> uh... yeah. They called the cops, instead.


that cant be true???? :blink:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

K9 I believe the guy.

The service companies are that dumb.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> I heard a story man who'd killed all his cats and then shot himself in the head while sitting in his recliner. The body sat there for 6 months until the house was foreclosed on and 2 PP guys came to secure it. They found the guy still in the chair, but now he'd decomposed so badly that he was PART of the chair.
> 
> The nitwits at the national told them to just take the chair to the curb.
> 
> uh... yeah. They called the cops, instead.



OCCUPIED!!! :whistling


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

I used to drive by that house every day. The owner of the funeral home was not sherry it is Rhine which was the worst mayor in Dayton history. She was nicknamed black poppins because she wears the most horrible marry poppins hats ever while destroying our once great city. Thank god she has been exposed as the hack criminal she and her entire family are.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

http://m.newstalkradiowhio.com/news/news/cremated-remains-discovered-at-dayton-home/nSD6S/


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Its unreal how much this lady makes me sick. She used to hold city meetings using ebonics. It only makes sense that she was hiding 59+ dead bodies in a run down home. Its her fault the property values are what they are around there.

View attachment 78367


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its unreal how much this lady makes me sick. She used to hold city meetings using ebonics. It only makes sense that she was hiding 59+ dead bodies in a run down home. Its her fault the property values are what they are around there.


There are many things I would like to say but I will bite my tongue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

fea fia foow - fooe fia fia fre. ???? my phone number in ebonics


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> There are many things I would like to say but I will bite my tongue.


Fire away. This is a topic Im ready for. The only reason she got elected was because her dad was fantastic mayor who did great things for the city but apparently didnt have time to raise his kids in the same light.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

nopay said:


> fea fia foow - fooe fia fia fre. ???? my phone number in ebonics


Si zo fi-si a a do thats mine..


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Fire away. This is a topic Im ready for. The only reason she got elected was because her dad was fantastic mayor who did great things for the city but apparently didnt have time to raise his kids in the same light.


I agree with you but keeping my mouth shut about certain things would be on my best interest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I agree with you but keeping my mouth shut about certain things would be on my best interest.


Silence on then, silence on. Where are you located?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Silence on then, silence on. Where are you located?


Holland. Lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Holland. Lol


Now I feel dumb... My Dad loved Holland. Every year he would tell me about being there with the Navy and his exploits. He planned to return there but never got the chance. Hows business there?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Now I feel dumb... My Dad loved Holland. Every year he would tell me about being there with the Navy and his exploits. He planned to return there but never got the chance. Hows business there?


Business is steady. Can't brag too much but don't have too many complaints either. Lights are on and employees getting 40+.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> I heard a story man who'd killed all his cats and then shot himself in the head while sitting in his recliner. The body sat there for 6 months until the house was foreclosed on and 2 PP guys came to secure it. They found the guy still in the chair, but now he'd decomposed so badly that he was PART of the chair.
> 
> The nitwits at the national told them to just take the chair to the curb.
> 
> uh... yeah. They called the cops, instead.


was it FAS?:jester:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

R.i.p.


----------

